# Raul Alcala's comeback



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes, for real.

http://velonews.com/article/84015/

Classy rider, always a top talent. I always thought he could've done more than he did. 

Go get 'em Raul!


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, blast from the past. He finished 8th twice at the Tour!! I like the Vuelta Chihuahua "womens cycling team" at the end of the article.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Maybe he'll join Astana.


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

Guy's a stud! He rode like a beast. Very stylish rider.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

I remember watching a '90 tdf video a while back and the stage he won that year was a massive 60+ km time trial against all the greats from the time, Lemond, Indurain, Roche, Fignon, Breukink, etc. It's funny in the article how he says that he knows he'll be one of the older guys. If by some far out chance he actually makes it to the Tour next year he'd be the oldest guy by over half a decade.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought it would be hard for lance to get back into pro cycling but this guy has been out for like a decade .......Rock on Raul!!!!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't wait until Kelly comes back. An 8th Paris-Nice perhaps? Another TdF Green Jersey? And of course victory in Paris-Roubaix for the 3rd time.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know who the oldest Grand Tour stage winner is? Has anyone over 40 ever won a stage? 

It's pretty well known that Firmin Lambot is the oldest TdF winner at age 36 and after doing some googling I've found that Fiorenzo Magni and Toni Rominger are the oldest Giro winners, both at age 34, but I wasn't able to find the oldest Vuelta winner listed anywhere.

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/08052008/58/giro-d-italia-giro-numbers.html

Giovanni Rossignoli is listed as the oldest Giro stage winner, aged 37. Couldn't find anything for the Vuelta, and could only manage to find that Raymond Poulidor was the second oldest TdF stage winner, at 38, in 1974.

Just starting a Grand Tour at the age of 40 or over is an achievement and at least Poulidor and Joop Zoetemelk have done so in the Tour.

Anyone else know of any stats regarding older riders?


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

He still looks great!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

He's in for a rude awakening. Chihuahua has plenty of great talent and climbing/altitude, I doubt he'll even finish this thing. Does anybody recall his attempt at MTB racing after he finished racing on the road?


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

Cant believe he thinks he has a chance some team will pick him up much less finish the tdf. He WAS a good cyclist. Got to see his younger brother race in a local race. He unfortunately, wasn't as good. Mid life crisis everyone. I guess it took a different route here.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Zoetemelk won the Amstel Gold when he was over 40.

Joaquim Agostinho was racing in the Volta Algarve when he hit a dog and later died, age 41.

So yeah, Alcala is pushing it.

OTOH, look at guys like Kent Bostick, Steve Tilford, Tinker Juarez, still racing at the same level they used to.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Creakyknees said:


> Yes, for real.
> 
> http://velonews.com/article/84015/
> 
> ...


It's his second comeback that I'm aware of. He gave mountainbiking a shot back in the late 90's . It'll be fun to see how well he can hold up. Hey Ned Overend and Jenny Longo are still competitive.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Creakyknees said:


> Zoetemelk won the Amstel Gold when he was over 40.
> 
> Joaquim Agostinho was racing in the Volta Algarve when he hit a dog and later died, age 41.
> 
> ...


Gilbert Duclos-Lasalle won Paris Roubaix back to back at ages 37 and 38. No mean feat.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I heard that Eddy Merckx and Raymond Poulidor are making comebacks. Charlie Gaul was going to do it too but he upped and died.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Merckx "raced" at the criterium last weekend in Belgium to mark Wim Vansevenant's retirement. He even went off the front for a bit. :lol:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Tugboat said:


> Merckx "raced" at the criterium last weekend in Belgium to mark Wim Vansevenant's retirement. He even went off the front for a bit. :lol:


There ya go I was right. And Poulidor's packing in 500km per week. They're digging up Jacques Anquetil to see if there's anything worth reviving. It's all happening and thanks to Lance.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> There ya go I was right. And Poulidor's packing in 500km per week. They're digging up Jacques Anquetil to see if there's anything worth reviving. It's all happening and thanks to Lance.


Maybe your comeback is next MT?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Circlip said:


> Maybe your comeback is next MT?


The world just isn't ready Matt!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

He crashed out! Aw man, I guess his bike handling skills didn't come with the miles he put in. I really wanted to see how he would do.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Tugboat said:


> Merckx "raced" at the criterium last weekend in Belgium to mark Wim Vansevenant's retirement. He even went off the front for a bit. :lol:


I read a pretty good article last year by a guy in CA who went on a group ride with Eddy. He claims that Eddy was plenty fast and always at the head of the group. Obviously not like in his youth but more than enough to keep most of the young guys breathing hard. Genetics just don't go away.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

hawker12 said:


> I read a pretty good article last year by a guy in CA who went on a group ride with Eddy. He claims that Eddy was plenty fast and always at the head of the group. Obviously not like in his youth but more than enough to keep most of the young guys breathing hard. Genetics just don't go away.


Yea, I'd agree with that last part. I'd like to ride with Greg LeMond. He is still under 50, and I wager even with just a few miles under his belt he'd be more than most non-elite racers could handle.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Race the Tour? Is it 1990 again?


----------

